# How do you research colors in a pedigree?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have pedigrees from a breeder who i really like and am seriously thinking of going to. I want a nice black puppy. How do i tell from the pedigree if i will get that, or if it will be a "bad black"? Would someone be willing to help me research a pedigree for good lines and health issues?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I know you can see colors on poodlepedigree.com, but I have to click on each dog and it takes a while to load. Offa.org also list color and parents, so you could use that to research pedigrees. Someone else might have a quicker, easier method.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know what you mean by "bad black". Most black poodles will begin to fade out fairly early. You can look at the parents to see how black they are at their current age. But this is no assurance.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Poodlepal said:


> I don't know what you mean by "bad black". Most black poodles will begin to fade out fairly early. You can look at the parents to see how black they are at their current age. But this is no assurance.


That's not necessarily true if they are bred properly. Blacks shouldn't just "fade out" and become grey at an early age.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreed. I want a black poodle to stay black until they get old. I know a poodle that is 6yo. She started out black but it now very grey all over. I could call a black dog that has white/grey mixed in their coat after a couple years a "bad black". Black should stay black.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

BPP if the pedigree is on Poodlepedigree.com you do not have to click on each dog to see color. 

Type in dogs name and if it comes up scroll down to the bottom left and click on 5 generation pedigree or anything you want vertical etc. Let that load up then scroll down again and click on color pedigree. The colors should show up if they where added 

sample 

http://www.poodlepedigree.com/verticalpedigree.asp?ID=333287&type=col


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You can look at colors in a pedigree, but that is not going to tell you the whole story. Example.... My Sabrina is a bad black. I bred her the 1st time to a dog who was such a bad black that he was almost blue. Their black puppies have stayed very black. Go figure. 

The best way to find a black that holds his good black color is to get a puppy out of a line that has demonstrated for generations that they good blacks. I would think these are going to be dogs that come out of the Avatar line or other Swedish imports. Also I know that a kennel in Vancouver, BC called Nights Echo has some very inky black dogs. They are almost pure Wycliffe so they may come with their own set of issues.


----------

